# Electrical Inspection Condition Report- EICR



## Cleese (May 27, 2018)

Hello

I recently had a new 5 year EICR certificate.This estimate the installation to be 15 years old.

The earlier one estimated the installation to be 20 years old.

So the new one should be showing 25 years. Can I get it changed to show as 25 years ?. Or is it not critical ?.

Thank you.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Please finish filling out your profile. 

2 points


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I've never heard of EICR


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

3DDesign said:


> I've never heard of EICR


OP posted this in the UK Forum, so, chances are he's a Brit.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Cleese said:


> Hello
> 
> I recently had a new 5 year EICR certificate.This estimate the installation to be 15 years old.
> 
> ...


The sites below may be better for you...
https://talk.electricianforum.co.uk/
https://www.electriciansforums.co.uk/


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Corblimey


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

3DDesign said:


> I've never heard of EICR


 
From my understanding its normally done on buying/selling a home or for home insurance , major upgrades.

My father back home had to have one when he sold his house last year and it failed as code had changed. He still could have sold the house but it would have shown that the breaker panel was no longer acceptable. (plastic breaker panel no longer allowed). He had it replaced as it was a cheap and easy fix rather than having the buyer sign off on it.

When I sold mine they came in and tested every receptacle by plugging remotes into them then measuring the time it took to trip the whole house gfci. (15+ years ago). Told me I had a loose neutral on one receptacle which was accurate and easily corrected. (if I remember correctly mine was a plastic breaker panel so it was acceptable back then).


----------



## septiclecky (Oct 17, 2008)

3DDesign said:


> I've never heard of EICR


EICR = Electrical Installation Condition Report


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


Or no soup for you!....lol


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Cleese said:


> Hello
> 
> I recently had a new 5 year EICR certificate.This estimate the installation to be 15 years old.
> 
> ...



im not sure it can be changed to show 25 year.
i believe they would have to issue a new certificate to be compliant.
you would have to check with the spark who did the last one to be sure.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

gnuuser said:


> im not sure it can be changed to show 25 year.
> i believe they would have to issue a new certificate to be compliant.
> you would have to check with the spark who did the last one to be sure.


No one in there right mind would argue a estimate that said the wiring looked and tested younger than it really is. 

If you are buying a home would you rather buy one where the wire is estimated to be 20 years old or would you rather have one that looks and tests like 25 year old wiring.


----------

